# Best way to use Nikon AI Lenses with Nikon FTZ adapter on Nikon Z6



## iKokomo (Apr 26, 2021)

I was wondering what the most effective way to get the best metering out of my older AI Lenses with this adapter? I know that there is no aperture coupler on the Nikon FTZ. 

Is there a way to “count the clicks” and set it manually? Or is there another way to get accurate metering with AI lenses on the Z6?


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 26, 2021)

I use A priority and otherwise control exposure with the EC adjustment. It's a pain but focus and metering is a two step process. Open the lens to focus and then stop down to take the photo. If I have the time I check the f/stop I want to use in advance and note the f/stop shutter combination I want and then open the aperture, focus, stop down and click.

There's got to be a reason you want to use that old lens because that's a PITA.


----------



## iKokomo (Apr 26, 2021)

I have some nice glass like a 50mm 1.2 and 105mm 2.8.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 26, 2021)

iKokomo said:


> I have some nice glass like a 50mm 1.2 and 105mm 2.8.



I have a lot of lenses that are strictly manual and I use them on multiple cameras. I just use them slowly.


----------

